# leave a song for the day



## hepkafaadam (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 7, 2021)

Party on!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


>


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Hobbes (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## hepkafaadam (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## hepkafaadam (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## franklinz (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2021)

I've got my hands in the air, 'cause I just don't care. The music has taken control; I've let the rhythm move me. I'm about to sweat.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2021)

hendrix red house san diego - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2021)

We like for you to clap along one more time, and sing along with us.

Haaa haaa haaa

Oh my dog
Is waggin' his tale
Nobody loves him
He's better in jail
But he wants to go
Home sweet home
Home sweet home
Home sweet home
Every now
Home Sweet Home
Got to be love beside ya
Home sweet home
That's all you gotta have love beside your home
Home sweet home
Yeah
Home sweet home
Home sweet home
Home sweet home
It's alright
Home sweet home
Yeah yeah
Home sweet home
Home
Home
Home
Home
_[etc.]_
Yeah
It's all
It's all
Yeah
Yeah
Yeah
_[etc.]_

We got to live together
Yeah
We got to live together
Yeah
We got to live together
Yeah
We got to live together


----------



## EhCndGrower (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got my hands in the air, 'cause I just don't care. The music has taken control; I've let the rhythm move me. I'm about to sweat.


I've heard that soooo many times at work. Black and white crowds play it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've heard that soooo many times at work.


What a fantastic work environment !


----------



## Kush Inc. (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Tiflis (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> What a fantastic work environment !


I've often said I have the perfect job. If it wasn't for the customers.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 17, 2021)

Rip s.o.t.d !! New thread gonna be “soft as drug store cotton “ lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 22, 2021)

Yikes! Anybody old enough to remember hot pants? Wait, where was I? Oh, yeah. Tulsa Time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yikes! Anybody old enough to remember hot pants? Wait, where was I? Oh, yeah. Tulsa Time.


I come from plaid, sweater vests corduroy. LMAO.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yikes! Anybody old enough to remember hot pants? Wait, where was I? Oh, yeah. Tulsa Time.


----------



## injinji (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


>


That is kind of like surf metal. Not too bad.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2021)

Happy birthday George


----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Frankly Dankly (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2021)

injinji said:


>


They can do no wrong, in my view.


----------



## m4s73r (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2021)

Can you run?.....


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)

I like her better when she walks away.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2021)

RIP Steve Goodman


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2021)

Elvin Bishop sittin' on a bale of hay. He ain't good lookin', but he sure can play. With Dickey Betts.


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 6, 2021)

Reefer Man


----------



## solakani (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2021)

This mornin', I shot six holes in my freezer. I think I've got cabin fever. Boat drinks!


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 13, 2021)

Crank it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## JonathanT (Mar 14, 2021)

Alice in chains, dirt


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2021)

injinji said:


>


The video on that promo is outstanding, particularly for the time, even considering it's in a studio. (lip synch)


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Kush Inc. (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2021)

“How could i be so foolish “


----------



## topcat (Mar 21, 2021)

Keep on Truckin'


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Everyone needs a little of this right now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2021)

Featuring Foulques De Boxio.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 25, 2021)

Room to move


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


I knew I like you


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I knew I like you


I'm a knundrum in an enigma surrounded by ignorance and bliss. Maintain stability through musical responses. LOl.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> “ UP here in space ,looking down on “
> “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Was one of these that hooked me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was one of these that hooked me.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes sir ,


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yes sir ,


 Made the charts. Evolved to so much more. LOL.


----------



## hilltopblazer (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2021)

Make a little Magic


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## dragula420 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Killaki (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 31, 2021)

_



_


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I'm like cricket on a hot skillet for music tonight. I'll keep em clean. Maybe?


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Wow. There is a lost memory and forgotten friends. TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Wow. There is a lost memory and forgotten friends. TY.


Going back .

What happened to music?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Going back .
> 
> What happened to music?


I try to forget my MTV years. Had I only known then. Torment my "Schmeegle" looking troll of a self now. LMAO. 

Tokes and hopes in the season to you.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2021)

Papa Dukie and the Mud People. Hippy girls and weed smoke in the air. The Subdudes.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> . . . . . . . Hippy girls and weed smoke in the air. . . . . .


There was a hiker named Seven (hiker trash videos) who did interviews on the AT. One of the questions he would always ask was why were you doing the trail. A dude said, "to get high and screw hippie chicks."


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> There was a hiker named Seven (hiker trash videos) who did interviews on the AT. One of the questions he would always ask was why were you doing the trail. A dude said, "to get high and screw hippie chicks."


I don't know if I've seen that channel, but god I have watched so many hiker videos. My playlists always leads to them and before I know it I'm 2 hours in on the PCT or some such.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I don't know if I've seen that channel, but god I have watched so many hiker videos. My playlists always leads to them and before I know it I'm 2 hours in on the PCT or some such.


Seven is washed up now. I would say 2013 was his high point in film making (and hiking). He was the first to really show the party side of the trail. Videos like this one is the reason I got into hiking.


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> There was a hiker named Seven (hiker trash videos) who did interviews on the AT. One of the questions he would always ask was why were you doing the trail. A dude said, "to get high and screw hippie chicks."


Uh, okay then.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 9, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


This was my 2020 jam. It made me buy an electric guitar and start playing again after like a decade of not touching one.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> This was my 2020 jam. It made me buy an electric guitar and start playing again after like a decade of not touching one.


Your 2020 jam? I remember when the song came out. 1978 I think.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2021)

For some reason Dire Straits made me think of Supertramp.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Your 2020 jam? I remember when the song came out. 1978 I think.


My mom played the Brother in Arms cassette every morning while driving me to kindergarten the year that it came out. It gives me very fond memories. I just got super into that song last year for some reason. I was more of a Money for Nothing kid in the 80s.


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 10, 2021)

TTT


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2021)

injinji said:


>


One more time!


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 18, 2021)

“What your girlfriend say when I smack that buuuuuTT”


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 18, 2021)

“head over HEELS “


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2021)

Walking Slow. Jackson Browne with David Lindley, 'nuff said.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2021)

Friday and almost spring here. Let's do some of this. Too cold to step out.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 28, 2021)

“everything got funky last night “


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## fadedtree (Apr 28, 2021)

Euro rap cause usa rap sucks now


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 6, 2021)

Tommy Castro Lucky in Love


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 10, 2021)




----------



## U79 (May 10, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


>


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

Mondays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!+


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

Just kidding. Kinda? Humor and good to all!!


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)




----------



## U79 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2021)




----------



## OJAE (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 15, 2021)

Prohibition Blues Jorma Kaukonen


----------



## xtsho (May 17, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

thinking of my woman all day long


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2021)

This came around on the mp3 while I was cutting grass this morning. I had to use google to find out the name and I've known the song forever.


----------



## 23b (May 17, 2021)




----------



## 23b (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 19, 2021)

Wonder why we ever go home. Jimmy Buffett. "Like driving around with no spare."


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (May 23, 2021)

*



*
love starting my walks with my dog to this song. Have a had to hold back with on said walks with the recent heat though


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 25, 2021)

injinji said:


>


 I hear a Dolly influence. Great audio. Why can't they all be that good?


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2021)

In the Summertime. Mungo Jerry.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 27, 2021)

topcat said:


> In the Summertime. Mungo Jerry.


It's about time to dust off the summertime thread. Even though we will post all the same songs again. Oh well.


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 29, 2021)

Get your shoes and socks on people, it's right around the corner. Stinkfoot.


----------



## rockethoe (May 29, 2021)

This kids good.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2021)

“Colt 45 and two Zigzags,
Baby, that's all we need”


----------



## topcat (May 30, 2021)

Little Feat. "Willin", and Don't Bogart that Joint. And if you give me weed, whites, and wine, I'll be Willin' to be movin'.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 30, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 1, 2021)

A Beautiful Morning. The (Young) Rascals.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## U79 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2021)

Sail on Sailor. The Beach Boys. From "Holland".


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2021)

While you see a chance. Steve Winwood, a most talented musician.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Implanted unwanted song from a morning poster and the days events. My day.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 9, 2021)

The lake made out of crystal raindrops.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 11, 2021)

“You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer”


----------



## xtsho (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 14, 2021)

Violet's covers are awesome. Love this chic


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Orangejoos (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 14, 2021)

Orangejoos said:


>


Mesmerizing


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 14, 2021)

This is the Swedish version of this tune. They did the album in both English and Swedish. The Swedish version kills the English version, and I ain't no Swede.


----------



## topcat (Jun 14, 2021)

injinji said:


>


The Santa Monica Civic Auditorium show. That is a great video for that time and a popular venue.


----------



## topcat (Jun 14, 2021)

First Look. Jimmy Buffett. A belly full of rice and beans.


----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 18, 2021)

I can see clearly now. Johnny Nash. I never owned this, it just felt right. It's gonna' be sunshiney and hot today.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## 23b (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Dank Bongula (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## 23b (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2021)

“play the ROLL of lil ms. Sweeeet”


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 27, 2021)

Am I High? Asleep at the Wheel.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)

This came around on the mp3 player yesterday while I was pulling weeds in the corn and squash patch.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 30, 2021)

Steelpan, summer 'n relaxin'. Bob Roberts Society Band. Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2021)

Fanny, 1972


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 2, 2021)

*Birds of Fire - song by Mahavishnu Orchestra | Spotify*
*https*://*open*.*spotify*.com/*track*/*0dCbhZ6jVeSLJ0of5wf2hm*


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 3, 2021)

Salt of the earth. Rolling Stones


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 3, 2021)

"Distant Land ", Madlib..


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## HarvestingNdn (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2021)

Two for the price of one.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2021)

How come my dog don't bark when you come around? Dr. John.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## La0laEsMia (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2021)

Get it fore it's gone.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Jul 12, 2021)

Thoroughly fantastic track/album. 




Enjoy!


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 13, 2021)

Strange Days. The Doors. Indeed, they are.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


My daughter was asking me what a voice box for guitar was just yesterday. We watched this video as an example.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> My daughter was asking me what a voice box for guitar was just yesterday. We watched this video as an example.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 17, 2021)

This was the first tune I showed her..


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 17, 2021)

Steven Stills' Manassas. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2021)

“Boy lemme tel ya wat “


----------



## xtsho (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2021)

Iko Iko. Playing for change.





Edit; put this on full screen.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2021)

Little Village. She runs hot. Supergroup.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 20, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> "Distant Land ", Madlib..


Glad you liked it...don't ever get that reaction....guess that sound isn't for everybody.......something about that song....it's raw,tight truly a soulful composition......just my opinion.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


Love those rock satire movies.


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

Won't get fooled again. The Who.





Dang, I never tire of this. Good memories.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Saw the Pumpkins last summer....f'ing fantastic......f'ing Billy, what a trip !


----------



## xtsho (Jul 31, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Saw the Pumpkins last summer....f'ing fantastic......f'ing Billy, what a trip !


I saw them the last time they came to Portland a few years ago and I'll see them the next time they come if they do. Some of us love them and others can't stand them. Corgan is an artist that's for sure. All their albums are different. But I like them all. Siamese dreams being my favorite.

I remember when the Pumpkins went big overnight like it was yesterday. Where the hell is that damn time machine? I want to go back.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

Main Title, "Tax Driver", Bernard Herman........a sax that will meld you to your seat.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

Time for a switch up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 31, 2021)

How about a good cover?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I saw them the last time they came to Portland a few years ago and I'll see them the next time they come if they do. Some of us love them and others can't stand them. Corgan is an artist that's for sure. All their albums are different. But I like them all. Siamese dreams being my favorite.
> 
> I remember when the Pumpkins went big overnight like it was yesterday. Where the hell is that damn time machine? I want to go back.


Ava Adore is so fucking weird...and so fucking good....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## the native (Jul 31, 2021)

What youz rekon? the Bro did Johnny cash proud?. Good listen for the morning wake n bake.


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2021)

Today would have been Jerry's 79th birthday. Shine on.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 10, 2021)

McFadden and Whitehad..."Aint No Stopping Us Now"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 10, 2021)

Recent health, dog being sprayed by a skunk at 4 AM, 80+F @80+RH and another transformer exploded on my block. Second in 3 days. 

Have a generator thankfully. Still it is just another day. Stay sane folks. It's okay.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 10, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


>


Not my style but too true.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not my style but too true.


OOPS!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 10, 2021)

When this is playing on my headphones boarding, my advise it don't get in my way, lol.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


On road trips I would play all the Judas albums. Hours straight. I'd drive all night as my wife and kids slept and rock out, lol. I drove from Seattle to Aberdeen SD once alone straight when I went back to WA to ride when I lived in that shithole. 24 hours straight with just weed, coffee, and rock.

Shitty thing though was my wife didn't think I was gonna be home so I got there at like 3AM and I couldn't get in since I didn't bring a key. I had to drive another 30 minutes to get the keys and another 30 to get back home. WTF, lol.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2021)

Fresh Air. Quicksilver Messenger Service.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

Have another hit.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 15, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>



Not so much up my ally, but jebus those rhythms!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2021)

OMG I was NOT expecting that.
LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 18, 2021)

It is a repeat. Still I dedicate it to pathetic trolls dragging the sight down.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


>


You gotta be, I think, in the old farts club.....always a soft spot for Animals.....I recall hearing that the inspiration for that song came from Eric Burdon and Hendrix sitting in bar tripping on acid when a real "looket" walks in.......


----------



## topcat (Aug 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> You gotta be, I think, in the old farts club.....always a soft spot for Animals.....I recall hearing that the inspiration for that song came from Eric Burdon and Hendrix sitting in bar tripping on acid when a real "looket" walks in.......


Actually, it is War. I'd never heard that version of how it came to be. Several others, though.

Edit; But I do love The Animals.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 18, 2021)

topcat said:


> Actually, it is War. I'd never heard that version of how it came to be. Several others, though.
> 
> Edit; But I do love The Animals.


Correct-o-mondo dude , Eric Burdon and War , not the f'ing Animals.........................................
...........................I knew better T.C...........I also fucked-up earlier by cutting a beautiful flower off a plant........I started gagging. Apologies for the " fake news ".


----------



## topcat (Aug 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Correct-o-mondo dude , Eric Burdon and War , not the f'ing Animals.........................................
> ...........................I knew better T.C...........I also fucked-up earlier by cutting a beautiful flower off a plant........I started gagging. Apologies for the " fake news ".


No apology needed. To be fair, whoever posted it on youtube made the mistake. Bitchin' tune, regardless.


----------



## topcat (Aug 19, 2021)

For You Blue. The Beatles.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 20, 2021)

It's Friday. And I'm grinning in the morning. 

Safe Friday all.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## trychrome (Aug 21, 2021)

Normally I would default to a Beastie Boys song but I see someone already posted them.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 21, 2021)

I was 15yrs old hanging out in bars and pool halls when I first heard this song on a juke box.https://youtu.be/HQmmM_qwG4k


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2021)

i really like this...but i'm wondering...what shoes?


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

Summer's almost gone. The Doors.






Edit; Plant seeds for a fall harvest of vegetables.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

Could I have put this in the cover thread? Kind of sort of, but not really.


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Could I have put this in the cover thread? Kind of sort of, but not really.


Yeah, there are some that can fit in with several threads, song for the day, 70's, 60's, covers. One can tell I'm a dinosaur. That's by design.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


When I was in the Navy I roomed with a shroomhead. Billy Thorpe was the soundtrack of that portion of my life.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

Alt Trilogy.


----------



## JHake (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)

51 years ago today Skydog met Clapton for the first time.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2021)

31 years ago we lost Stevie Ray.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Beeper (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Damn

Ten years.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)

ISP and Host server faults. Xfinity behind the world.


----------



## franklinz (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 28, 2021)

4+20. Stephen Stills. With Joni, Airplane, etc. digging it.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## MedicalMan430 (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I heard a really good jazz cover of a SD song last night. I was going to remember which song so I could post it. I didn't.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> I heard a really good jazz cover of a SD song last night. I was going to remember which song so I could post it. I didn't.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 29, 2021)

Landfall. Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2021)

Holy shit. I was just watching The Offspring's Self Esteem video, and the guitarist is wearing my shirt I got at the Hollywood Palladium before Smash came out. I was a fan since Ignition. They were there too though. I just thought that was crazy. I still have the shirt. It needs a washing though, it's dirty. Still have the ticket too.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2021)

I swear they recorded this from that Summer Nationals show. The crowd was going crazy and bonding crazily. This was the coolest moment on the second night.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rurumo (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 11, 2021)

=


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 12, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 12, 2021)

Tears in Heaven. Eric Clapton unplugged.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Jimi_Hendrix_Are_You_Experienced : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Mood Music Video Archive



archive.org


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

As I still walk among all un noticed. Peace. 

LOL.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2021)

New music from Ronnie Wood.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2021)

Linda Ronstadt Morning Blues


----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

Van the man.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


I like the drummer. He rocks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Looks like a country song. I'll skip this one, lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Looks like a country song. I'll skip this one, lol.


Appreciate the music. Ignore the labels.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Appreciate the music. Ignore the labels.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Three Berries (Oct 14, 2021)

Saw these guys once in a bar on the North side in Chicago once before they made it.


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Three Berries (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Dank Bongula (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## MycoMushLove (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Rolla J (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 10, 2021)

Rage Against The Machine...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## m4s73r (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## bam0813 (Nov 16, 2021)

No idea how to post vids but Aldo Nova Fantasy is playing


----------



## mudballs (Nov 16, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> No idea how to post vids but Aldo Nova Fantasy is playing






Here my lovely...let me assist you with that, and we can listen together my lovely


----------



## bam0813 (Nov 16, 2021)

Thanks pal


----------



## bam0813 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lmao


----------



## xtsho (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## myke (Nov 18, 2021)

Cover, but pretty good.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Smokinggun (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Nov 25, 2021)

Alice's Restaurant. A tradition.


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> Alice's Restaurant. A tradition.


Thanks for posting. We went up to Dothan Al today to eat with our friends. Gulf 104 the classic rock station in Tallahassee always plays it on Thanksgiving at noon eastern, 11 my time. We were supposed to be on the road at 11, but were running late. It was too late to tune in when I thought of it.


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


10 Years After...f'ing Alvin Lee


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2021)

" Fuck you , I won't do what ya tell me " ! .


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 12, 2021)

*CCR 





*


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 14, 2021)

injinji said:


>


F'ing Jeff Beck.......you otta check out his album " Blow By Blow " ....a 70's album.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> F'ing Jeff Beck.......you otta check out his album " Blow By Blow " ....a 70's album.


Yep, it's a good one. 



LP's


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


My cell phone ringtone.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> F'ing Jeff Beck.......you otta check out his album " Blow By Blow " ....a 70's album.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Love me some JB. Wait wrong JB.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 15, 2021)

Just smoked some uplifting Ethiopian Sativa. Cranking Steely Dan while getting some chores around the house done.


----------



## the native (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## the native (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## the native (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## the native (Dec 16, 2021)

IMO the soul song of New Zealand, I think I've posted this before, but this song is our unofficial anthem, lover this waiata.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 16, 2021)

the native said:


> IMO the soul song of New Zealand, I think I've posted this before, but this song is our unofficial anthem, lover this waiata.


It's weird how almost everyone from an English speaking country sings in an American accent, regardless of their own accent. The only exception I can think of is Sex Pistols, and that's because Johnny Rotten sang in sort of a talky way.


----------



## the native (Dec 17, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> It's weird how almost everyone from an English speaking country sings in an American accent, regardless of their own accent. The only exception I can think of is Sex Pistols, and that's because Johnny Rotten sang in sort of a talky way.


Yep I agree on both of those


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


I grew up to this. I was smoking Columbian Gold and listening to this back in the late 70's.

Shock me
Make me feel better

Black leather...

Destroyer was the album.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I grew up to this. I was smoking Columbian Gold and listening to this back in the late 70's.
> 
> Shock me
> Make me feel better
> ...


This album was part of the beginning of my love for the guitar. I was taking Piano lessons at the time so the Tennis racket was my guitar for 2 years learning this. I know this album inside and out!! SHould probably learn it on the actual guitar at some point. But I kill it on the Racket.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> This album was part of the beginning of my love for the guitar. I was taking Piano lessons at the time so the Tennis racket was my guitar for 2 years learning this. I know this album inside and out!! SHould probably learn it on the actual guitar at some point. But I kill it on the Racket.


I remember my father ripping the headphones off my head early in the morning listening to kiss before school. I was playing vinyl albums back then.

Good times.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 19, 2021)

Speaking of Linda Perry...she's written a few hits.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Dec 21, 2021)

Wintertime love. The Doors.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 21, 2021)

Some classic Jeff Beck...


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Quintana (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 22, 2021)

The lady isn't going to see this but if she did...


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 22, 2021)

injinji said:


>


I've always loved that crew since there debut album in 1964. I was digging that groove when I was 11yrs old ! Great pick !


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> Wintertime love. The Doors.


Jim's with life long companion , Pamela Courson.....Jim use to drive up my way when visiting her at St. Bonaventure University ( in the middle of know where).........


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## greenaffiliates (Dec 23, 2021)

here's mine


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Wolfmanjack23 (Dec 23, 2021)

My jam


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Rolla J (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Jan 13, 2022)

Me and brother had some mushrooms one night, I'd had 3 Elo albums delivered earlier that day.




This album in particular was mind blowing, the Elo Time album goes with mushrooms like techno with a good E


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 14, 2022)

Aussie Pride

War is rough


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 18, 2022)

“I’m the root of all that’s evil, yeah, but you can call me Cookie”s


----------



## xtsho (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)

Just got Maiden tickets last night.


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 19, 2022)

The Great Gig in the Sky. The vocalist is Claire Torre, if you ever wondered


----------



## xtsho (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## vertnugs (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 21, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


" Jesus just left Chicago "...


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


They were the shit when I was in High School......we would get hammered go to school dance and slow dance with the young ladies..........we had live bands back then, not this DJ shtick.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 27, 2022)

The Notting Hillbillies. Railroad Worksong. Good Buddy.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Killaki (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Killaki (Feb 1, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


This shit was on the radio when I left work! Haha


----------



## MrIcculus (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 5, 2022)

@Blue Wizard you strike me as one of those rare guys that actually does have a 5000 watt stereo.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 11, 2022)

Power. No Nukes.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 12, 2022)

injinji said:


>


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Now your setting the bar extremely high...how do ya beat that....best f'ing yuk all day!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I was just getting around to posting about this LP in TIR&RH thread.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 16, 2022)

“Awww right “


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## chrome2yerdome (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 28, 2022)

Todays vibes


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 1, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Todays vibes


That's one of my songs I play to dial in all my amps. I've always used that song for that. Same with Tom Sawyer. Let's just say my car is loud as fuck. Not super bumping, but loud as fuck with the right amount of bass. I like to feel my music.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Postman puff (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 6, 2022)

Some mother's son. The Kinks.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 8, 2022)

“Boys you better take my advice “


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm glad things have changed.


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm glad things have changed.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 9, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Reminds me of the Dukes.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 10, 2022)

Shout out to Canadian ska! Love these guys. Smoked many a joints with Matt and Dave back in the day


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 10, 2022)

Great band. Best memory is seeing them live in 'concert jail' behind stage. I got caught chucking water bottles at simple plan at warped tour. The security guard said 'why don't I get those guys to all come here and kick your ass'. I told him make sure its all 5of them to make it a fair fight for them or they don't stand a chance. Lmfao. Good times


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

This came around on the mp3 while I was walking tonight.


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

So did this.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 11, 2022)

I know I'm in the minority here. Craze- New Slaves Routine


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 11, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


That song was actually on the first Kill 'Em All album. I have it. It's kinda rare.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That song was actually on the first Kill 'Em All album. I have it. It's kinda rare.


I have 3. ! unopened 78. And a dozen or so cassettes. My imported Motley crue too fast for love is worth more. 
Here's one from the garage.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 11, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have 3. ! unopened 78. And a dozen or so cassettes. My imported Motley crue too fast for love is worth more.
> Here's one from the garage.


I've got the Original Garage Days too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've got the Original Garage Days too.


See how easy it is to be nice.Spread those wings.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 11, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> See how easy it is to be nice.Spread those wings.


You were threatening to call the cops tonight on someone if I'm not missing something.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2022)

Approaching Spring here in the Midwest but dang, it was 15F and snow this morning!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 12, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


>


Have you ever seen them live? My snowboarding buddies and I were listening to them before anyone knew about them, and before they sold out.

Anyways, I've seen them a few times. The guitarist on the right is wearing my "Fuck The World" shirt that we got at the Hollywood Palladium. You're just a poser, lol.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes we’ve all heard about the shirt multiple times, just like your 6 hlg you still have in boxes from Boxing Day too


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yes we’ve all heard about the shirt multiple times, just like your 6 hlg you still have in boxes from Boxing Day too


That shit went right over his head


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 12, 2022)

I know it says leave A song for the day, but I'm cheating,


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The guitarist on the right is wearing my "Fuck The World" shirt that we got at the Hollywood Palladium. You're just a poser, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Approaching Spring here in the Midwest but dang, it was 15F and snow this morning!
> View attachment 5100349


I guess I have it easy. Only getting down to 25F tomorrow morning here on the sandhill. I've got everything in pots inside at the riverhouse, and under glass here. Will try to keep buckets and pots over my already planted citrus trees. But 30mph winds. . . . .


----------



## xtsho (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You were threatening to call the cops tonight on someone if I'm not missing something.


Just deterring a wanna be punk. I don't call the police. I call the coroner thing. Enough oil stains to wash out of my drive. But dumb asses fold quick.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Haven't heard that in years. Playing in the background now.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Haven't heard that in years. Playing in the background now.


It was game changing when it came out.


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2022)

You're gonna need a Quality Shoe. Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2022)

Springtime for Hitler, a tradition. 3-20-22


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 20, 2022)

Bummer I missed the Metallica circlejerk... 

THIS IS NOT A KILLING JOKE


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2022)

“Ha..haaaa”


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 23, 2022)

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts. With Merv Griffin.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 23, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


Oh , you're an Old Fart for sure.....I remember this on an 8-track , 16yrs old and just got my license ( been driving for a couple years already) .....cruising....smoking butts...long hair, no shoes......life was good...life was a f'ing blast !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

People that played Tony Hawk 3 will remember this song.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 25, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> People that played Tony Hawk 3 will remember this song.


I've only played Atari " Ping-Pong " , would I remember?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I've only played Atari " Ping-Pong " , would I remember?


Awesome. I got the first Atari when I was like 8. They were $129.98 or $129.99 at Sears. I can see the stack and sign in my head, but I just don't remember if it was a 9 or 8 at the end, lol. I can see a pic in my head.

It was really cool. I went to my dad's house and he just said "You want to go get an Atari". I was like hell ya. We got Pong and Combat at first. Kids today are spoiled as shit.

Gotta keep it Music though,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


She could have her way with me anytime, lol.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


A roommate from my Navy days was a Rush head. He played that song all the time.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 29, 2022)

A magnificent duet with two power houses and full orchestra...a unique combination of talent.....( in my opinion ).


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2022)

Three for the price of one.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## vertnugs (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## vertnugs (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 6, 2022)

Someone had to say Ooh Wee, lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue brother (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue brother (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Uglyrichie (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Uglyrichie (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 15, 2022)

If you've ever wondered what a Hurdy Gurdy is.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 16, 2022)

Snowboarding music.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


We got free tickets for them once so we went. It was kinda strange. It was like a high school auditorium with metal collapsible chairs set up.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We got free tickets for them once so we went. It was kinda strange. It was like a high school auditorium with metal collapsible chairs set up.


You got to see some great music.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 21, 2022)

Pretty cool venue, Page and Plant on the street in a far off land...great energy !


----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


BIL #2 was in a band in Longmont Co in 1978. They did a lot of Steve Miller, but it was slowed down to sound like country music. Everyone in the band was rock and rollers, but they had to play country to book gigs.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## MaritLage (Apr 26, 2022)

KaiWinter_HeavenOnFire


__
https://soundcloud.com/kaiwinter%2Fwinter-heaven-on-fire

there·s a section of this track that sounds like flying high into the sky and then dive bombing

Magic:theGathering; actually made a commemorative card for it

Battlefield Raptor
_It wheeled upward, away from the shrieks and thunder. It reached the point where sky met smoke, and, with but a glance at the horizon, aimed itself and dove._


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 27, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


>


Never really listened to anything like this. Pretty trippy


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 27, 2022)

Probably my fav Com Truise album.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 1, 2022)




----------



## 0potato0 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (May 7, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 8, 2022)

This came around on the MP3 player just as I was getting back home from my midnight ramble. Then the battery died five seconds later. The player is charging and YT came to the rescue.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 8, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 8, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 8, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 9, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (May 10, 2022)




----------



## RIS (May 10, 2022)

Sunshine - Mos Def


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

feel good music


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


>


Don't mean to laugh but that song always make me think of my mom and the song 99 red balloons fun times


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't mean to laugh but that song always make me think of my mom and the song 99 red balloons fun times


I play this for my plants when they got a week or so to go


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2022)

How much to get my ham glazed?


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 11, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2022)

Just because after almost 40 years it's arguably the best dance song to date.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 14, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 14, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 16, 2022)

Rat in a drain ditch.


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 16, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 16, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 16, 2022)

In a land faraway.....great crowd


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 16, 2022)

Can't wait til September,


----------



## StonedGardener (May 16, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Yikes !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 16, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Yikes !


I've got GA tickets too,


----------



## StonedGardener (May 16, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've got GA tickets too,


I remember very well the Iron Maiden albumn covers.....very popular artwork, never happened to hear any of their music. So much music to explore !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 16, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I remember very well the Iron Maiden albumn covers.....very popular artwork, never happened to hear any of their music. So much music to explore !


Maiden Rules. So does Judas.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 18, 2022)

“Til I break my hands”


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 18, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 18, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 18, 2022)

Going to see Chromeo tomorrow night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 19, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## RIS (May 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Flashback from my navy days. One of my roommates was a triphead and I heard that song a whole lot.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 20, 2022)

Help


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 20, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 20, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 21, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Billy the Mountain (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 21, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 21, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


>


F'ing James Brown , the GFOS ! He hits me hard in just the right place...he elevates me . If I could of partied with anyone of my choice , it would of been the outrageous Mr. Brown ! By the way , I drink a blueberry and milk protein shake every morning.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Rurumo (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (May 22, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 23, 2022)

Eve of Destruction. Barry McGuire.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 23, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


The pothole song.


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 24, 2022)

New tune from the movement! Wow this slams!!


----------



## trychrome (May 24, 2022)

NBD


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 25, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 25, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## vertnugs (May 27, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 27, 2022)

Say it ain't so, but it's Donald glover


----------



## xtsho (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


One of these cats just died too,sadly...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2022)

Anything DOOM works for me!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2022)

Stoned is the Way of the Walk- Cypress Hill


----------



## Boru420 (May 28, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)

Boru420 said:


>


I know this chord progression and can't put my finger on it.

Edit: twist and shout!!!


----------



## xtsho (May 28, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Bono is a cunt


----------



## xtsho (May 28, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Bono is a cunt


Most musicians are.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Most musicians are.


Live and let live


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)

trychrome said:


>


Best Bad Religion album ever,  Thanks for that. It's been awhile.


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 29, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Synchronicity (May 29, 2022)

It's so deep, it's so wide
You're inside
----------
Effect w/o a cause
Sub-atomic laws
Scientific pause

"Synchronicity" (the Police)

Sting is now too old to qualify any more as genetalia- he never really did qualify in my book


----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 30, 2022)

I'm not a fan of country music but John Denver had some good songs.

I don't know how but I've had this song stuck in my head since I woke up today.


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


In another 20 days or so that would have been a great fit in the summertime thread.


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 7, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/brettdc%2Fteen-mom-i-wanna-go-out-brett


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 7, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


>


I smoked a joint with Marcy Playground, in the alley next to the wild buffalo.. didn't even know who they were at first, and just happened to be walking by (smoking a joint of course). 

They let me carry some gear in through the side door, and I got to watch the show for free


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 9, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/the-temper-trap%2Ffader-adam-freeland-remix


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 12, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Thodoph (Jun 13, 2022)

I don't have a picture ,but "Everlast" sings "What it's like".
I would recommend listening to it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 18, 2022)

A long time ago...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


My roomate in college had Buck Dharma for his brother-in-law. We hooked up with BOC one night in Rochester ( 1973)....they were warm up band for Ozzy , Black Sabbath. We met a rear entrance......Buck with our backstage passes. We could kick around all over. What a f'ing whirlwind , had a blast......Ozzy is way out there....fun !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2022)

Here's an old BOC classic.....the title and lyrics are original , bizarre...cuckoo !


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


>


Love that fing tune , how bitter and sweet it all is. In the video ya can see and feel his pain , exhaustion.........his sincerity , a heavy head I'd bet . Guess those guys were " real warriors"............the ultra fast lane , so I've read. Great post stoner dude !


----------



## topcat (Jun 21, 2022)

First day of summer. She runs hot. Little Village. Manifold destiny.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Haven't heard from him in a while....


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## G Bear (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## G Bear (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## G Bear (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 27, 2022)

injinji said:


>


hell yeah. wait so long is another good one, they get down


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Bongoloid (Jun 28, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


>


if you don't like this you're boring


----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


This album was gonna be called Metal Up Your Ass, but the producers had an issue with the title so the band decided on Kill 'Em All (kinda talking about the producers). At least that's what I heard. I've still got the originals of Kill 'Em All, and Garage Days.

That was back before they sold out.

I worked at Pizza Hut when I was young and we had a jukebox in there. The guy came to check the thing and change music sometimes and asked if I had any suggestions. I said put in Kill 'Em All. Well that didn't last long, lol.






Saw Lars at Safeway in Truckee once too, but that's another story.


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 3, 2022)

Johnny's Garden. Stephen Stills. "And his children are his flowers there to give me peace in quiet hours."


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 4, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


>


Can I throw some more Los Angeles in there?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 4, 2022)

Only if I can throw in 1 more too


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 4, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


>


Join the Punks Not Dead thread.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 8, 2022)

HARD!!!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 12, 2022)

They say the Oregon rain will get you down
But I hunger for the freshness of its sound
The wind, the sun, the things that I have known before
Now seem like faded ghosts, like shadows on the floor


----------



## StareCase (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Rurumo (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 14, 2022)

Not a song but does anyone know how to find songs that were previously on you tube and itunes from a music group that dismembered and deleted their content afterwards


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2022)

For Ivana Trump …..


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Not a song but does anyone know how to find songs that were previously on you tube and itunes from a music group that dismembered and deleted their content afterwards


Have you tried google?

John Z a hiker/film maker took his stuff off yt. Years and years of thru hikes gone over night. Thank the gods he decided to put them back up.


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> Have you tried google?
> 
> John Z a hiker/film maker took his stuff off yt. Years and years of thru hikes gone over night. Thank the gods he decided to put them back up.


I tried but nothing pops up, it has a hiphop group named JayCalo they had a couple of songs together and all i can find is maybe 4 or 5 songs 3 of them you can find only because it was a fan recording them live


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> I tried but nothing pops up, it has a hiphop group named JayCalo they had a couple of songs together and all i can find is maybe 4 or 5 songs 3 of them you can find only because it was a fan recording them live


Maybe go to a fan forum and find someone who has the files and get a copy. I'm a deadhead and back in the day we traded actual tapes. Now almost all the shows are online, so no need.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 14, 2022)

Back when MTV was still Music Television, . They should have to change their name to RTV for Reality TV channel,


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 15, 2022)

I needed this new stick drop today. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 15, 2022)

“I said lord take me downtown “


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 16, 2022)

Sorry it's censored and they can't even say weed,


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2022)

Hailey Reinheart 11 years ago.





And now more recently.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)

Crazy gf!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2022)

The Heat is on. Glenn Frey.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 25, 2022)

topcat said:


> The Heat is on. Glenn Frey.


----------



## Mr.Lew (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Mr.Lew (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Mr.Lew (Jul 27, 2022)

One more soul quenching funk jam.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 27, 2022)

Old Fart shit...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 27, 2022)

Mr.Lew said:


>


F'ing classic....one of a kind !


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Jul 31, 2022)

@xtsho - your post had me craving some "I Robot" - and and while searching for it on YT, I found a whole lot more Parsons - live to boot:






Crowd a little subdue but still a great show.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 1, 2022)

When you get home from a big day slogging your arse out and she won’t just shut up!


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 2, 2022)

Never been to Massachusetts but if I ever make it there, I'll go out on Gloucester Harbor Sound:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## vertnugs (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Aug 13, 2022)

Running the gambit here. From Metallica to Ed Ames ...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 23, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/bad-panda-records%2Fbadpanda180


----------



## Boru420 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## NanoGadget (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Playk328 (Aug 28, 2022)

Fek yeah bud!


----------



## conor c (Aug 28, 2022)

Going to see these dudes tomorrow night 3 years later than meant to be thanks to covid etc


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 28, 2022)

There couldn't be a more appropriate video that represents how I feel after a couple of months of RIU:


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 1, 2022)

It's a pretty catchy toon. If you listen you might not be able to get it out of your head, . OK, I warned you,.






Not gonna match the bang bang chick though. That's pretty good shit. Like 80's shit.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

^ Haha my fishin buddy plays that songsometimes. He lives right on the beach too. I'm usually parked and chillin' at the beach with the seagull's, and also jamming to flock of seagulls. New wave.. synthwave, I just can't get enough, just can't get enough.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## vertnugs (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2022)

Old school rock and roll.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 3, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> Love f'ing Roy , great tune ! Roy passed the day my son was born , what ever the fuck that means....just something I remember.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2022)

Happy Labor Day. UNION!
Let's drink to the hard-working people
Let's drink to the salt of the earth
Salt of the earth. The Rolling Stones


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)

I've posted this before but I don't care. It's my song for the day because it rocks.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Sirpipealot (Sep 13, 2022)

Metallica "So fucking what"


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>


One of their best songs ever.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2022)

Classy


----------



## grampus_maximus (Sep 23, 2022)

Forgotten 70's rocker


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 25, 2022)

A fading has begun here. A salute to the true heroes.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 29, 2022)

“Cause momma”


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Oct 4, 2022)

May the bird of paradise fly up your nose. Little Jimmy Dickens


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)

Blue skies for everyone.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 5, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/resistorsings%2Fdreamtigers


----------



## Tolerance Break (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 7, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/tideup%2Ft-i-d-e-u-p-heartbeat


----------



## xtsho (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2022)

These guys are nesting in Wakulla. He's a long way from home. Not sure if the lady is a local or not. (I heard them on a local radio station)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2022)

Kaya - Bob Marley


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2022)

Wake up and turn I loose,for the rain is coming...


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 22, 2022)

Lets just be creative


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 30, 2022)

“Have some weed”


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2022)

Seems like an appropriate song for Halloween.


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 2, 2022)

“Come along baby”


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 10, 2022)

November 10, 1975


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 11, 2022)

For some reason this is stuck in my head,


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> For some reason this is stuck in my head,


I was there for the last time in 2019. I've forgotten how many times I've seen KISS. I'm a member of THE ARMY


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I was there for the last time in 2019. I've forgotten how many times I've seen KISS. I'm a member of THE ARMY


I'm a member of The Army too, just look at my avatar.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm a member of The Army too, just look at my avatar.


I never noticed that. Peter Criss the Catman. Original drummer.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 12, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I never noticed that. Peter Criss the Catman. Original drummer.


I just switched it back to this one. I had it before but for some reason I was labeled a troll so I changed it back to Yoda, . I don't know if you remember mistergrafix but he's the one who made it from a pic. He was a little crazy, but he is an art guy,

This is what I had and then he just sent me that cool shit. He added the bud and if you look close that's a Cal-Mag belt buckle. That guys got talent. I have no artistic ability so that stuff amazes me.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2022)

“Don’t do drugs with out me “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 18, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/gary_collins%2Fcollins-fallen


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


You have a good weekend? I sure wish the rains would come back, tired of the wind!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> You have a good weekend? I sure wish the rains would come back, tired of the wind!


I am having a good weekend. The Ducks beat Utah.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 23, 2022)

You already know !


----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Blue brother (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 26, 2022)

OOops


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 28, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alis_on%2Falison-x-rosentwig-ecarlate


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


>


I can't help but see Eddie Murphy smiling and strutting around listening to this. Beverly Hills cop style


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 1, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> I can't help but see Eddie Murphy smiling and strutting around listening to this. Beverly Hills cop style





The Best Songs of the 1980s


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2022)

RIP Christine..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 5, 2022)

Older but still making good music. The latest Billy Idol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 6, 2022)

“Everything you say “


----------



## mudballs (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Racky (Dec 6, 2022)

Because I got HIGH

AfroMan


----------



## TaoRich (Dec 6, 2022)

*The Higgs Boson Blues
~ Nick Cave*


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


>


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Rurumo (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## bpk419 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## JessieJim (Dec 12, 2022)

Pocket of Sunshine


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 15, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>


I'll see your Pink Floyd, and raise you a Danzig.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 15, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'll see your Pink Floyd, and raise you a Danzig.


Our band did this back in the day.


----------



## Qube (Dec 15, 2022)

Been really diving down the rabbit hole of this artist recently. Not 1 song technically, but a mini rock opera.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 15, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Our band did this back in the day.


One of my snowboards bindings has that Danzig logo on one back and the British Steel logo on the other. Old School Baseless Bent Metal's.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2022)

“Mary wants to be a superwoman
And try to boss the bull around
But does she really think that she will get by with a dream”


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2022)

“SHE Said, heey let’s goooo “






“just another piece “


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 18, 2022)

“But you were young and bold and baby
Didn't that change with a wink o' your eye?”


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2022)

“And I'm telling you, son
Well, it ain't no fun
Staring straight down a forty-four“


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/nicolaasmusic%2Fanyone-else-hero-remix


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 23, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/arkanoid74%2Fcoup-de-grace


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 24, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/bachelor-of-hearts%2Fkitty-love-1


----------



## amneziaHaze (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## medicaloutlaw (Dec 27, 2022)

(1) Scorpions - When You Know (Where You Come From) [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## xtsho (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## PanamaRed63 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Dec 29, 2022)

Twiztid We don't die!QUOTE="PadawanWarrior, post: 17196743, member: 1006714"]
One of my snowboards bindings has that Danzig logo on one back and the British Steel logo on the other. Old School Baseless Bent Metal's.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2022)

“But I've got a momma whose a hummer”


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> “And I'm telling you, son
> Well, it ain't no fun
> Staring straight down a forty-four“


Funny story from almost 40 years ago. Cousin Wayne's half brother Jimmy and his young lady went to a new year's eve party with me and my crew. A guy I used to run with, Chuck had been flirting with Jimmy's girl all night. Gimme three steps was playing when Jimmy got up to go outside to pee, and his pistol fell out of his shorts. The look on Chuck's face was priceless. Needless to say, he stopped flirting.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 31, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/lost-way%2Fdesire


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 1, 2023)

__
https://soundcloud.com/dondellpiero%2Fspace-battle-amongst-the-stars-feat-axel-h


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Friday at 11:30 AM)




----------



## Dorian2 (Saturday at 1:04 AM)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sunday at 2:16 AM)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Monday at 9:10 AM)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Monday at 5:29 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Monday at 9:25 PM)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Yesterday at 8:21 AM)




----------



## Dorian2 (Yesterday at 5:49 PM)

Funkentelechy said:


>


You just gave me a reference for a tone I get on my guitar in a specific way. Thanks!


----------



## xtsho (Yesterday at 7:13 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Today at 7:42 AM)




----------

